# Chasing Tail II. Low Tide 25 rear MV



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

purchased new in May off a blank canvas; I put in the Electric(Livewell/bilge/nav lights/Fishfinder/Gps/TM), CG did the plumbing of the livewell. I had Tom C put the manual jackplate on, i put on the trim tabs after seeing him put them on my old classic. Strong Arm tiller ext. and CG poling platform. I think the boat is finished!


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

Sweet what trim tabs did you go with and what kind of power? More pics?


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

Kyle,

Sweet upgrade, CONGRATULATIONS  Hope to see you on the water soon


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks good. I like the poling platform  [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## nmcphail (Jul 17, 2009)

Really looks nice and simple, perfect! 

When you can can you post up what it drafts, two guys and moderate gear? 

What kind of speed are you getting?


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> Looks good. I like the poling platform  [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


X2 I got a little time on that platform.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

> Really looks nice and simple, perfect!
> 
> When you can can you post up what it drafts, two guys and moderate gear?
> 
> What kind of speed are you getting?


havent really measured it, i would guess 6 inches or so with two people. But i use it for many outdoor adventures so i usually dont set it up to float skinny. its pretty slow, the 4 blade is worn down a bit, i think i get about 28mph solo, ill find out this weekend for sure.

the platform is sweet! thanks Matt for giving it to gramps, gramps, thanks for giving it to me, it is in good hands,err, feet!


----------



## Gators52__20 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sweet boat bud.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I've this boat do some _* "Amazing"*_ things and STILL LIVE !!!


----------

